# My mice :)



## KazzysKritters (Nov 16, 2016)

Nothing fancy, but I think they are pretty cute!

My black buck









My PEW Doe (this stinker managed to survive loose in my apartment a few days, with three cats...found her in the recliner)









My black Doe









And my Agouti Doe (my biggest one, I need to weigh them and compare)









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

They're adorable! The PEW especially.


----------



## KazzysKritters (Nov 16, 2016)

Cheshire Gleam said:


> They're adorable! The PEW especially.


Thanks! She's my most friendly one. Such a sweetie!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------

